# Billing for assisting MD for C-section



## bkudsk (Mar 19, 2014)

We have just opened a Family Practice clinic with OB patients.  Our MD sees OB's and delivers vaginal deliveries.  Recently, he assisted a surgeon with a C-section on one of our patients.  We did antepartum care, assisted on C-section and will do postpartum care.  How did we correctly bill this combination?


----------



## SEROBERTSON (Mar 19, 2014)

*Cpc*

For a C-section by a physician who is  assisting you will need to bill 59514 with a modifier 80 cesarean delivery only.


----------



## SEROBERTSON (Mar 19, 2014)

*Cpc*

If the patient is one of your doctor's patients, why is he assisting?  Usually if another physician is in with the c-section delivery then that physian will bill the assist and the primary physician will bill the global for the c-section if he/she sees them for the ante-partum & post-partum visits also.


----------



## bkudsk (Mar 19, 2014)

Our physician is a family practice MD and only does vaginal deliveries.  He is able to assist with c-sectiions.  I do know about modifier 80, but need to know how to bill all the components of this situation.


----------



## prattkm (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree that the c-section code with a modifier 80. Something to remember, unless there was a medical reason for your Physician to assist, really it should be billed. Some examples are extensive adhesions maybe from a previous abdominal surgery.


----------



## wfriddle (Apr 18, 2014)

We often had the situation where other doctors in other practices delivered our patients. We had an agreement with some of these doctors where we paid them a pre-determined amount for them delivering our patient, and then we would bill global since they were our patient, and vise versa with thier patients. It may be too late for this particular situation if the other doctor has already billed for the delivery but something to think about for the future.


----------



## cghanbari (May 2, 2014)

Personally I would  bill out the antepartum visits as one code according to the number of prenatal visits the the pt had with the physician.  The physician delivering the baby will bill the just the delivery and then you would bill the c section delivery with a mod 80.


----------



## gena379 (May 23, 2014)

Bill all three codes: 
59425 or 59426 depending how many prenatal visits. 
59514-80  c/s, assist
59430      for post partum care


----------

